# Do you play PC games?



## lallieth (Jan 15, 2008)

I am a very avid gamer,have been for a long time.you name it,chances are I have played it.Right now I am enjoying Lord of the Rings Online

So what do you play,if anything?


----------



## Daniel (Jan 16, 2008)

I played a couple games a year ago on the X-Box 360 during a holiday weekend.   After 2 days, I was bored, though that may have been due to the games I played -- "Gears of War" & "Grand Theft Auto San Andreas."


----------



## bbjjre (Jan 16, 2008)

I love the newest final fantasy...


----------



## lallieth (Jan 17, 2008)

bbjjre said:


> I love the newest final fantasy...


You may enjoy Dreamfall for Pc...excellent game.Didnt get alot of hype,but its well worth it

Dreamfall - The Longest Journey


----------



## bbjjre (Jan 17, 2008)

I will check it out thanks...


----------



## Banned (Jan 18, 2008)

I think I played Tetris once, and maybe Text Twist 

I'm not much of a gamer, I'm afraid.  But I'm fascinated by those who do play, and how good some of them are!!


----------



## sister-ray (Jan 18, 2008)

i like the old atari games, have two machines 65xe and 600xl,, and a ton of games on cassette and cartridges as for up to date games  far cry and total anillation is all i play!!!


----------



## gooblax (Jan 22, 2008)

I've mostly stopped playing games (both PC and XBOX) at the moment, since I just don't find them as fun as I used to. The main one I play is/was Guild Wars. Now my attention span is better suited to arcade games, though I can always make an exception for N (aka the N-game, or Way of the Ninja).


----------



## Garrett (Jan 22, 2008)

I never did play games. I'm self taught on the computer, going on 6 years now. I guess I might be considered more a geek since I learned the computers hardware and software alike. Don't get me wrong, I don't know everything about them. Just what I need to know for myself. The games just never have interested me. Maybe it's my age.


----------



## lallieth (Jan 22, 2008)

Garrett said:


> I never did play games. I'm self taught on the computer, going on 6 years now. I guess I might be considered more a geek since I learned the computers hardware and software alike. Don't get me wrong, I don't know everything about them. Just what I need to know for myself. The games just never have interested me. Maybe it's my age.


Garrett,what kind of dogs do you have?


----------



## Garrett (Jan 22, 2008)

lallieth said:


> Garrett,what kind of dogs do you have?



lallieth, most of them are rescues. My Staffordshire Terrier I got up at work. He was just a puppy at the time and had been walking with a homeless man.

Our Chihuahua we bought from a garage sale. Actually, it really was a garage sale, but the lady was selling them at the time so we picked him up there (also a puppy).

Our mixed also came from the shop where I work. There was a female that hung around and eventually got pregnant. We gave away most of the pups from the litter, but I just couldn't let Bear (that his name) go. He almost died in the Texas summer heat. He's a very special animal.

Our last one is a Beagle mix. We picked her up from a rescue organization in Dallas. She's the sweetest thing ever.

All the dogs are inside dogs and spoiled rotten!:


----------



## lallieth (Jan 22, 2008)

Garrett said:


> lallieth, most of them are rescues. My Staffordshire Terrier I got up at work. He was just a puppy at the time and had been walking with a homeless man.
> 
> Our Chihuahua we bought from a garage sale. Actually, it really was a garage sale, but the lady was selling them at the time so we picked him up there (also a puppy).
> 
> ...


Sounds like a very nice fur family

Our male golden Cujo,was adopted from a family in the village that couldnt care for him anymore..Sadly,Cujo was struck by a car and killed at the tender age of 4,3 years ago

We now have hannah (aka banana girl) a 3 year old female Golden,goofy,fun,loving and very smart.I would love to get another dog,either another golden(male) or a flat coated retriever.


----------



## Garrett (Jan 22, 2008)

lallieth said:


> Sounds like a very nice fur family
> 
> Our male golden Cujo,was adopted from a family in the village that couldnt care for him anymore..Sadly,Cujo was struck by a car and killed at the tender age of 4,3 years ago
> 
> We now have hannah (aka banana girl) a 3 year old female Golden,goofy,fun,loving and very smart.I would love to get another dog,either another golden(male) or a flat coated retriever.



Golden Retrievers are beautiful dogs. I've always wanted a Labrador, but just don't have the room for one right now.

In the future we'll probably just have one small dog. I'm tired.


----------



## lallieth (Jan 22, 2008)

Garrett said:


> Golden Retrievers are beautiful dogs. I've always wanted a Labrador, but just don't have the room for one right now.
> 
> In the future we'll probably just have one small dog. I'm tired.


Goldens are gorgeous dogs,except when they decide to make friends with a burr bush,or think that skunks are "kitties" or deer poo makes a good snack LOL


----------



## Garrett (Jan 22, 2008)

lallieth said:


> Goldens are gorgeous dogs,except when they decide to make friends with a burr bush,or think that skunks are "kitties" or deer poo makes a good snack LOL



She is so cute! What a beautiful dog. Thanks for sharing.

I'm running Linux right now or I would put up some pictures of mine. I'll work on getting another computer up and running with Windows on it.


----------



## Newtimer (Jan 22, 2008)

I have never been good at games but the one I found that I am addicted to is World of War Craft 

I thought it was going to be a good game for my husband. He played all the DND stuff with little miniatures. Who knew I would like as well


----------



## lallieth (Jan 22, 2008)

Garrett said:


> She is so cute! What a beautiful dog. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I'm running Linux right now or I would put up some pictures of mine. I'll work on getting another computer up and running with Windows on it.


OK Garrett,I will be waiting to see your furbabies


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 22, 2008)

> Goldens are gorgeous dogs,except when they decide to make friends with a burr bush,or think that skunks are "kitties" or deer poo makes a good snack





So what are you trying to say? Deer poo does NOT make a good snack?


----------



## lallieth (Jan 23, 2008)

David Baxter said:


> So what are you trying to say? Deer poo does NOT make a good snack?


Not when she eats it then tries to give me kisses



Newtimer said:


> I have never been good at games but the one I found that I am addicted to is World of War Craft
> 
> I thought it was going to be a good game for my husband. He played all the DND stuff with little miniatures. Who knew I would like as well


Is WOW pretty much the same idea as LOTR(lord of the rings online)?


----------



## Garrett (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, here they are. I hope they come through. 

From top to bottom:

Coco on the left-Bear on the right.

In the middle is Bubba and bottom is Lucy.


----------



## Newtimer (Jan 23, 2008)

I am not sure if it is the same or not. It is an online game, I am sure with the same type of subscription and other online players.


----------



## rosedragon (Feb 11, 2008)

OMG a topic that mix game with dogs hahaha...



Newtimer said:


> I am not sure if it is the same or not. It is an online game, I am sure with the same type of subscription and other online players.


hahahaha... same type of subscription and other online players.. but gameplay is something make different. There are many kind of online game from rpg (MMORPG) to strategy based which is the basic difference of games.

WoW, or stand for World of Warcraft more popular than LotR, people acknowledge it as the best game in the world and it can be very addictive until now.

Right now I play two webgames (they are games that run in internet browser) : webdota (based on a famous strategy warcraft3 mod: defend of the ancients) and utopia (a webgame without graphics that survive more than ten years). Other than those, on some rare occasion play flash games and serious sam 1 (my computer is kinda oldie..). Last PC game I end is Half Life 1 (reminisce.. and I haven't play HL 1.. while loving HL2).


----------

